# HELP 3 month old hedgehog behavioral issues



## dracohedgehog18 (May 28, 2012)

I just got a 3 month old albino hedgehog three days ago. He is really nervous around me. He balls up whenever I try to pick him up or even after we're cuddling and I make a small movement. He also has nibbled on/bitten me multiple times. I'm just feeling pretty discouraged right now and I could use some support. Is this normal behavior? Will he come to be comfortable with me and not hurt me? I'm just having a hard time right now.


----------



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

Don't be too discouraged yet ! ;D trust me , hedgehogs are actually solitary animals , and are naturally scared of things bigger than them . Just let him get used to your scent by leaving him on your lap inside a sack or a blanket or a t-shirt that smells like you. You can do your homework, surf the web, or in my case , do facebook  Also , when he sleeps , put a t-shirt that smells like you inside where he sleeps. He'll put together the thought that your scent = safety and comfort  

Since he's a new hedgie , he doesn't know your scent , he doesn't trust you YET. So bond with him , and let him get to know you scent 

GOOD LUCK! 

BTW TREATS HELP !


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Yep, over all it is normal new hedgie behavior. It does get better though.

They ball up anytime they are scared. Biting can be from fear, or curiousity. Anytime he shows a lot of attention, sniffing, or licking your hands/fingers, move them away from him. That way he doesn't get a chance to grab or taste ya .

Does he like a bonding pouch? That can help when having him out. If not just use fleece, lay one end across your lap, then the hedgie and last use the other end to put over your hedgehog. This way he is inbetween the fleece . He will feel more safe. 

I normally have music in the hedgie room during the day, and when they are out exploring. I also have the tv going when I hold my hedgies.


----------



## dracohedgehog18 (May 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh, you guys are awesome. Thank you so much. I have been working on litter training him and training him not to bite lately. If he bites at all I blow a puff of air in his face to discourage it, and I've had no biting for two days! I also found these little treats for kittens which he ADORES that I have been feeding him each time I pick him up so he associates being picked up with good stuff. So I am definitely seeing improvement, although litter training is slow going. Do either of you have your hedgehogs litter trained? How long did it take for you??


----------



## RicoQuillz (May 7, 2012)

I got Rico litter trained in a couple of weeks, but it depends on the hedgie and the owner of course. Sounds like you're going through exactly what I did when I got my little guy. Persistence is key just remember the more time you spend bonding with him the sooner he'll start opening up to you. 

In my research, I've heard some hedgies can take months before they start to feel comfortable and socialized around you (hopefully sooner in your case) but in the long run hedgehogs require patience and plain love.

Best of luck!!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Squiggy potty trained himself once he got his CSW. All I have to do is occasionally pick up poops that fall out of the litter tray. It makes cleaning his C&C much easier. But be persistent in all things, and he will eventually come around


----------

